
The McKenzie Method can help you say goodbye to back and neck pain - gshakir
https://www.wellandgood.com/good-sweat/mckenzie-method/
======
ryankrage77
Looks like these exercises all target the lower back, does anybody know of a
method to help avoid/correct hunched shoulders?

~~~
gshakir
Look up “wall angel” (similar to snow angel) and “hallelujah “ (where you sit
on a mid high back rest chair and drop your hands over your head)

------
PaulHoule
It worked for me.

